# Hat wer erfahrung mit D-A Packs Gmbh oder logoix?



## gloriav (28. Januar 2021)

Zum Weiterleiten von Österreich nach Deutschland bei einer Bestellung? Geht um eine Media Markt.at Bestellung die liefern ja nicht nach Deutschland


----------



## buggs001 (28. Januar 2021)

Ich habe schon ein paar Mal logoix verwendet, jedoch umgekehrt D-->A.
Geht problemlos und auch ziemlich rasch.


----------



## Cruach (29. Januar 2021)

Nutze DA Packs auch ab und zu. Klappt tadellos.


----------

